# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Los parajes naturales más bonitos de España

## embalses al 100%

Bueno a patición de un forero, cojo la iniciativa que dio él en otro hilo de hacer una lista de los paisajes más bonitos que conezcamos cada uno. Bueno, utilizaremos el metodo de copiar la lista anterior y añadir los que queramos. Bueno, ya podeis empezar  :Smile: .

----------


## ben-amar

Va resultar una lista la mar de larga, tan larga como es nuestra lista de foreros.
Yo me decanto, y recuerdo muchos y preciosos, por:
desfiladero de Despeñaperros

----------


## Luján

desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)


Pongo dos por no llenar la listo yo sólo (siempre lo pondré con tilde), pongo dos de Canarias porque la madre tierra tira mucho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras... pues aquí me ponéis en un buen aprieto  :Embarrassment: , hay tantos que me gustan que fácil no es... :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## hispano

desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)

----------


## Chusa

> desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
> P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
> P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
> La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
> El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
> Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
> Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)


Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)

----------


## embalses al 100%

desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Este hilo puede ser que no se acabe nunca, ahí lugares impresionantemente bellos por toda la geografía de España, desde las Islas Canarias, a las Islas Baleares y en toda la peninsula claro está, bueno añado algunos más.

desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)

Bueno podría poner muchos más, pero lo voy ha dejar para que otros amigos sigan completando la lista.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)

----------


## hispano

> Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
> P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
> P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
> La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
> El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
> Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
> Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
> Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
> Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
> ...


Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)

----------


## perdiguera

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)

----------


## tescelma

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera) 
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera) 
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)

----------


## REEGE

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera) 
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%) 
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí van un par de ellos más  :Wink: 

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano) 
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa) 
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera) 
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%) 
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)

----------


## ben-amar

Añado otro sitio espectacular: 
Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)

----------


## REEGE

Añado otro sitio espectacular: 
Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)

----------


## ceheginero joven

Añado otro sitio espectacular: 
Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)

----------


## jlois

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
__________________

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ARAGORM

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM)

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)

----------


## REC

ADesfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)
Circo de Gredos y La Pedriza (incluida la charca verde).(rec)

----------


## ceheginero joven

ADesfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)
Circo de Gredos y La Pedriza (incluida la charca verde).(rec)
Fuentes del Marqués, Murcia (Ceheginero Joven)

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

ADesfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)
Circo de Gredos y La Pedriza (incluida la charca verde).(rec)
Fuentes del Marqués, Murcia (Ceheginero Joven) 
Vega de Camarillas(Miguel Angel RB)

----------


## ceheginero joven

ADesfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
_Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)_
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)
Circo de Gredos y La Pedriza (incluida la charca verde).(rec)
Fuentes del Marqués, Murcia (Ceheginero Joven) 
Nacimiento del Rio Mundo en Riopar(Miguel Angel RB)

Has repetido el nacimiento del Río Mundo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Uh,ahora modifico el mensaje y pongo otro,perdon.

----------


## Chusa

Añado otro 
cañon del arroyo Monstruelo (ruta del Gorgora)

----------


## Luján

> Añado otro 
> cañon del arroyo Monstruelo (ruta del Gorgora)


La dinámica del hilo es ir copiando y pegando la lista.

Desfiladero de Despeñaperros (Ben-Amar)
P.N de la Caldera de Taburiente (Luján)
P.N. de Las Cañadas del Teide (Luján)
La comarca del Priorat en Tarragona (sergi1907)
El Valle de Nuria (sergi1907)
Lagunas de Ruidera (hispano)
Nacimiento rio Mundo en Riopar (hispano)
Los Arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca (Chusa)
Rivera del Huéznar (embalses al 100%)
Acantilados de Maro (FEDE)
Valle de Benasque (FEDE)
Lagos de Covadonga (FEDE)
Sierra de Grazalema (FEDE)
Sierra de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas (FEDE)
Paraje Natural "Desfiladero de los Gaitanes"--"El Chorro" (Aberroncho)
Las fuentes del Algar en Alicante (Hispano)
El nacimiento del río Cuervo(perdiguera)
Els ulls deht Joeu en Arán(perdiguera)
El Lago de Sanabria y todo su parque Natural (tescelma)
Hoces de Vegacervera (tescelma)
Rivera del Majaceite(embalses al 100%)
Tablas de Daimiel (REEGE)
Isla de Lanzarote en su totalidad (REEGE)
Parque Nacional de Cabañeros (Ciudad Real (REEGE)
La Siberia Extremeña - Embalses de García de Sola y Cíjara (F. Lázaro)
Parque Nacional de Monfragüe (F. Lázaro)
Garganta de Los Infiernos (F. Lázaro)
Cañón del Río Sil (F. Lázaro)
Parque cultural de Nerpio (Albacete) (Ceheginero Joven)
Ruta del Cares en Los Picos de Europa ( jlois )
Parque de Ordesa y Monte Perdido ( jlois ) 
Cañón de los Almadenes (ARAGORM) 
Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany De Sant Maurici (Pau Gilabert)
Circo de Gredos y La Pedriza (incluida la charca verde).(rec)
Fuentes del Marqués, Murcia (Ceheginero Joven) 
Vega de Camarillas(Miguel Angel RB) 				
Cañon del arroyo Monstruelo - ruta del Gorgora (chusa)

----------

